# PBP Gaming: Do you know about ENWorlds living PBP Worlds?



## jbear (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi there folks,

as I saw a thread here looking for Play By Post gaming I thought I would ask the question:

Have you checked out ENWorlds living worlds? They are PBP areas of this website designed for ... well play-by-post gaming (of course) 

I can recommend both Living Pathfinder (LPF)  and Living 4th Edition (L4W) as I play in  both. 

Both new players and DMs welcome of course!

Actually, I will be DMing my first pbp adventure in L4W very soon and so I will be looking for 5-6 lvl 1 characters! Lvl 1 characters are quite scarce at the moment, so if you can commit to regular posting through what will like be 3 levels of play, let me know and I'll help you get signed up! (More veteran members of EnWorld not currently involved are of course welcome too! The adventure is a goody!)

Here is what you need to read to get started having a character approved for L4W: http://www.enworld.org/forum/living-4th-edition/246934-l4w-charter-read-first.html

Here is what you need to read if you want to get started with having a character approved for LPF: Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## LordGraz'zt (Apr 30, 2012)

Count me in, been meaning to do this for a long time.


----------



## Ajar (Apr 30, 2012)

How frequently are players expected to post? Is it once per day?


----------



## jbear (Apr 30, 2012)

1/day is a good post rate
1/2 day is still fine

I would prefer if 1/day was the norm as pacing is so important to keeping an adventure alive and interesting. But maybe 2/ 3 days would be cool too 

Weekends always drops off so that is fine.

[MENTION=90924]LordGraz'zt[/MENTION] Sweet! Let me know if you need any help with character creation process, questions or whatever!


----------



## Daeja (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm also interested, and am just now taking a look at the links you've included. I've been itching to get involved in a PBP, but haven't been sure about what steps to take to find one.  

The Charter is very detailed!


----------



## jbear (May 1, 2012)

[MENTION=6690636]Daeja[/MENTION] Shall I reserve you a spot? If so:

Basically you want to make a character using a template from the L4W wiki. An easy way to get the template right is just to find another character on the wiki and hit edit, click source) then copy paste the info into a new page. Just make sure you don't change that persons page. Then just edit out the details on the new page to coincide with your character.

Then you make a standard rules PC using I think (from the top of my head) a 24 point stat buy. Check that one out to make sure! know you get a few  more points  so you can round out one of your secondary or tertiary stats a bit better.

You can use themes but no Dark Sun themes. You'll have to adapt some themes to fit background.

You can't choose campaign specific stuff eg. Scales of War backgrounds, Forgotten  Realms backgrounds, Eberron Dragonmark feats etc.

Think of background as a +2 bonus to one skill.  Makes things simpler.

If you get that far let me know!?


----------



## Daeja (May 1, 2012)

Thanks, I'll look at this afternoon and see if I can come up with something. 

Edit!  Obviously this is taking me longer than I expected.  Sorry!


----------



## jbear (May 3, 2012)

No worries. Let me know  if I can help with anything.


----------



## Daeja (May 4, 2012)

I think I'm just overwhelmed by options and "wanting to get it right".  I've only really DM'ed for 4th ed so this whole getting to make a character thing is shiny and new  

Do parties tend to try to plan for, you know, being balanced?

All right, I've got an Eladrin Rogue in progress now - > progress is good, right?


----------



## jbear (May 5, 2012)

[MENTION=6690636]Daeja[/MENTION] hehehe, yeah progress is good. You are more than welcome to plan with the others party build. But it is not necessary. If you go in with no leader you'll just have to play smart, or kill before you are killed. 

At the moment I know there is:

A shielding Swordmage (Defender)
A Wrathful Invoker (Controller)
A scout (Striker)

the other 2 players apart from yourself I don't know what they are building.

I'll let you know when I do know in case you guys want to change class to balance the party.  For now though I'd say make whatever you feel like.


----------



## Daeja (May 5, 2012)

Okay, I've got some details up for my Rogue  -   http://l4w.wikia.com/wiki/PC:Zuri_(Daeja)

I don't know what starting wealth is supposed to be, nor how detailed the expectation is for equipment ?

Also backgrounds... any recommendations for what I should look at? *hopeful look*

I'm also happy to take any suggestions re: changes I should make.  As I said, it's been a while since I last made a PC, and I'm kind of flying by the seat of my rather impulsive pants at this point


----------



## jbear (May 5, 2012)

100 gp is starting wealth.

Mundane equipment, just write the name, the weight and the price.

Backgrounds: Don't worry too much. It's basically just a +2 to any skill. So choose a skill you want a boost in and find a corresponding background in the builder with that skill. Then again I think you can make up your own background and explain why you have a +2 in that skill, without referencing an actual background.

Have you found the OOC thread for the adventure? There is some info there on the location of the adventure. Feel free to use any of it to inspire your background and link yourself to the world. Not necessary of course but if you are looking for inspiration ...

What do you mean by changes? DO you want me to help you build a mechanically OP rogue? Build an essentials Thief


----------

